# Eclipse - Visual Studio .Net



## flashray (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/264003-visual-studio-net-2003-a.html

Falls jemand Eclipse und Visual Studio .Net zugleich kennt, könnte er mir bitte folgendes verraten:

Ich möchte in Visual Studio .Net in einem Projekt mehrere unabhängige kleine Konsolenanwendungen erstellen, die alle unabhängig voneinander ausführbar sind. In Eclipse ist das ja bekanntlich kein Problem, jede Klasse die eine Main-Methode besitzt ist ausführbar. Wenn ich in Visual Studio .Net ein neues Module mit einer Main-Methode erstelle und diese ausführen will, so wird immer das erste Module ausgeführt.

Sollte ich vielleicht auf die neue 2005er Version umsteigen?

Hab mir gedacht, jemand der sich mit eclipse/java auskennt würde vielleicht besser verstehen was ich meine  .


Vg Erdal


----------



## chrutorials (14. März 2009)

Besser spät als nie! Das Problem ist, dass Java und VB.net unterschiedlichen arbeiten. Bei Java is es (in Eclipse) so, dass sobald eine Datei gespeichert wird, automatisch der Compiler ansetzt. Das heißt, dass jede Klasse in eine eigene *.class-Datei compiliert wird. Das bedeutet, dass die class-Datei von nun an genutzt werden kann. Existiert eine main(...), kann diese Klasse natürlich auch ausgeführt werden. Eclipse "weiß" von selbst, welche Klasse ausgeführt werden soll, wenn du sie gerade geöffnet hast, oder wenn du im Objektinspektor auf sie zeigst. Unter Visual Basic ist das anders. Hier erstellst du ein Projekt, und jede Projekt beinhaltet nur eine Datei, die als Einstiegspunkt in dieses Projekt dient. Du kannst auf jeden Fall mehrere Module in ein Objekt integrieren, die ihrerseits alle ausführbar sind, aber du musst eindeutig sagen, welche dann letztendlich ausgeführt werden soll. Das kannst du tun, indem du mit rechts im Solution Explorer auf dein Projekt klickst und dann Properties auswählst. Hier wechselst du zum Reiter Application und kannst unter Startup object festlegen, welche Klasse als Startobjekt angelegt wird. Hoffe dir ist damit geholfen. In jedem Fall ist es ein wenig mehr Klickarbeit als unter Eclipse. Ach ja und speichern bitte nicht vergessen 
LG Chris


----------

